# Diesel prices in France



## TR5

Fill up this side of the tunnel, or when we get the other side?
The exchange rate looks pretty poor at present!


----------



## Penquin

The price of diesel in France is about the same numers as in the UK i.e. 1.41€ - 1.43 € but the exchange is only about 1.10 € to the £ which is not brilliant. That is at hypermarkets.

On the autoroutes it is about 1.47 €, interestingly at our local supermarket it came DOWN for four days before Easter to 1.39 €.

Dave


----------



## me0wp00

it's 1.36 here in central/limousin area


----------



## p1nkie

Filled up in Berck yesterday, €1.36/ litre. which is roughly £1.21 at current exchange rate

Guy


----------



## raynipper

Yep, €1.35 here in La Manche.

Ray.


----------



## Nordet

Filled up at the aire in Sées (Normandy) yesterday (the aire is in an intermarche car park next to the petrol station), it was €1.34, automatic machine accepted my UK credit card, even offered English on the display!


----------



## Rapide561

*Diesel*

Hi

We paid 1.30 ish in France a couple of weeks ago. I wish it was that price here in Italy - off the motorway - 1.50 in places! You have to really keep your eyes open for the cheaper places and neck it where you can. The diesel cost and shattered our budget for this trip. Jam and bread for tea!

Russell


----------



## Chascass

In France prices on everything have have rocketed since my last visit last August, on motorways diesel 1.519 and petrol at 1.729, the cheapest was in a supermarket at 1.359.

Charlie


----------



## Davethepenguin

1.32€ at Super U , Mirambeau, SW France


----------



## camper69

Chascass said:


> ...and petrol at 1.729..


Ouch  

I am taking my car over in a few months time. There goes the wine budget  

Derek


----------



## dragabed

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-106255.html*

you should add 40%to your budget over last year its killing the long trips south and portugal


----------



## me0wp00

but why fill up in the Autoroutes, it's always much more expensive than in the supermarkets, bit like clackett lane services vs Asda :lol: 

I agree it's put the prices of visits up, alot of our weekends away have been curtailed as it's usually 80E of diesel plus site fees or entrance fees, prices of Ice creams in bars are what annoys me !!! 2e90+ for a cornetto and of course the kids always want them.
McD's for a cornet 1e and free wifi for us :O)


----------



## Mrplodd

So to address the question originaly posed it would appear that fuel prices in France, even allowing for the recent increases, are STILL lower than the UK.

If you are going into Calais the Auchan Hypermarket has, in my experience, always been about the cheapest in France that I have seen. 

I am off there at the end of the month and intend to arrive in Calais with the fuel tank close to empty in order to take advantage of the price differential. It my not be a lot but whatever it is its better off in MY pocket thank you very much


----------



## Spwt

Anybody know the prices in Belgium and Germany, please?


----------



## lucy2

Mrplodd said:


> So to address the question originaly posed it would appear that fuel prices in France, even allowing for the recent increases, are STILL lower than the UK.
> 
> If you are going into Calais the Auchan Hypermarket has, in my experience, always been about the cheapest in France that I have seen.
> 
> I am off there at the end of the month and intend to arrive in Calais with the fuel tank close to empty in order to take advantage of the price differential. It my not be a lot but whatever it is its better off in MY pocket thank you very much


we will do & always the same as you , we cross early june for Le mans 24hr race & return home with a full tank. the moral of filling up in france is off the motorway & auto pumps if poss for the beat price, just the same as the uk


----------



## GEMMY

You've got a mighty impressive mpg Lucy :lol: 

tony


----------



## Morphology

I always use this: http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/

lets you display all the participating garages on a map, or you can display as a list and sort by ascending price.

It doesn't cover every garage in the country, but it has a LOT, and certainly highlights the difference between Autoroute and supermarket prices. Yesterday, the Garages on the A26 south of Boulogne were 1.52 compared to the leclerc in Neaufchatel-en-Bray, which was 1.351 and only 5 mins off the motorway.


----------



## raynipper

The Pound dropped even further today to €1.112 mid rate.

Ray.


----------



## waz

Hi Spwt, Germany was 1.47 a couple of weeks ago on the autoban. From memory Belgium was about the same. 

Waz


----------



## Solwaybuggier

For prices in other countries you may find this site useful.


----------



## chrisgog

Never fill up on the autoroute.
Always fill up at supermarkets.
It is definately still cheaper to buy DIESEL in France than UK

Last Tues at Auchan just off the autoroute by eurotunnel and we paid 1.34. Definately cheaper than here.
Chris


----------



## chapter

we can back yesterday france 1.34
Belgium 1.31
germany 1.46
Luxembourg 1.19
all the prices are euros 
chapter


----------



## teemyob

*France*

Just returned from 2 weeks in 5 European Countries.

Most expensive fuel I bought was on a Swiss Motorway @ SF 1.95

Germany was the next most expensive @ €1.46

In France and The Netherlands we paid €1.31 (at a Nationwide rate of €1.13 = £1 that works out after the commission charge at £1.17 a litre)

We came home this morning and Paid £1.42 at Tesco and all the major Roadside Brands were at the same price.

So I would without question fill up in France, even at €1.46 - €1.51 that the motorway station are charging, still works out cheaper. Look out For Supermarkets that seem to be selling at around the €1.32 mark.

Hope this helps?

TM

PS: I did see a station just off the motorway east of Lyon selling Diesel at €1.23 a litre. But saw the sign too late.

Bourg-lès-Valence	BOURG-DISTRIBUTION	Leclerc €1.29

http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/


----------



## adonisito

Fill up there in supermarkets. We paid 1.30 - 1.32 over the last 3 weeks. No contest. Don't use the mway stations.


----------



## me0wp00

Prix Coutant perhaps teemyob ?? Some of the supermarkets have a day a month that the fuel is sold at the cost price to them, often over bank holidays or on market days.
Our local Super U had it on 29th and was 1e38 and went down 1e32.
Auchan and Intermarche do prix coutants too


----------



## peeter

*prices*

132.5 today at Auchun Beziers


----------



## finyar

Hi All, 
I filled up twice in the last fortnight for €1.30 in France, both times off the motorway in a L'Eclerc and an Auchen.

Raymond


----------



## shortee

[filled up in belgium last monday @ 1.33]


----------



## bones27

filled my car at the local SuperU near my home in Selles sur Cher dept 41 this morning €1-28 a ltr.  
it was up to €1-45 a couple of months ago. :x


----------



## AlanVal

Mrplodd said:


> So to address the question originaly posed it would appear that fuel prices in France, even allowing for the recent increases, are STILL lower than the UK.
> 
> If you are going into Calais the Auchan Hypermarket has, in my experience, always been about the cheapest in France that I have seen.
> 
> I am off there at the end of the month and intend to arrive in Calais with the fuel tank close to empty in order to take advantage of the price differential. It my not be a lot but whatever it is its better off in MY pocket thank you very much


Auchan was 129.5 last thursday.......


----------



## me0wp00

yup between 1.29 and 1.305 here atm


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Paid €1.272 at Auchen in Boulogne last week.


----------



## teemyob

*Prices*

Price (lowest) seems to be around £1.08 - £1.10 a litre in France for Diesel. That compares with our Local prices here in Cheshire of £1.33-£1.38.

Oil prices are just under $100 a barrel. They should be around $75 a barrel. But with the problems in Libya, they are going to stay high.

But with the USA producing around 5 million barrels of oil a day and using between around 20-22 million. Lets hope it never kicks off in Saudi. If it does, your motorhome could end up scrap. That and America Starting WWIII.

TM

PS: Anyone here the Latest UK Shale Gas go ahead?Fracking for shale gas


----------



## Telbell

Just returned from France and there are extremes of price of Diesel.

The cheapest were invariably at LE CLERC stations where they ranged from 1.23 to 1.26(which was cheapest we paid- dordogne or Vendee area). Autoroutes averaged 1.45/1.50

Auchan at Dunkirk on Monday was 1.288

Just shows how much of a Cartel (arranged fiddle?) applies in UK


----------



## teemyob

*1.23*

€1.23 Euro at Today's Nationwide rate = £1.06

Today I paid 135.9p at Tesco, less the 5p a litre offer.
looked around first and local prices seem to be around the £1.38 - £1.40 mark

So to fill up (average tank re-fill from reserve of 5 litres to 75 litres) in France at the cheapest Supermarket is £79.50 - UK £119.25 !

So £39.75 MORE Expensive in the UK than France

Luxembourg's official Price is 98p a Litre

(L) =£73.50 for 75 Litres - v - 
(F) =£79.50
(GB) =£119.25

TM


----------



## raynipper

Even better TM as the Euro topped €1.16 today midrange.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob

*million*



raynipper said:


> Even better TM as the Euro topped €1.16 today midrange.
> 
> Ray.


Great news for Property buyers, especially those buying St. Tropez Villas for several Million, say €20,000.000.00. But then I guess, if you have that kind of money, does it matter so much? Only a million or two saving since the close to £ per €!

TM


----------



## moblee

Paid 1.39 euro a Litre yesterday at the Auchan calais. ( Diesel )


----------



## donegal5

Penquin said:


> The price of diesel in France is about the same numers as in the UK i.e. 1.41€ - 1.43 € but the exchange is only about 1.10 € to the £ which is not brilliant. That is at hypermarkets.
> 
> On the autoroutes it is about 1.47 €, interestingly at our local supermarket it came DOWN for four days before Easter to 1.39 €.
> 
> Dave


hi, I changed stg to euro in N.Ireland today where I live and its 1.18 E per 1stg. If you are getting 1.10 then some one is being ripped off? The rate has been bobbling around this for months.


----------



## Penquin

donegal5 said:


> hi, I changed stg to euro in N.Ireland today where I live and its 1.18 E per 1stg. If you are getting 1.10 then some one is being ripped off? The rate has been bobbling around this for months.


Interesting commentbut the post that I made;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1051955.html#1051955

was made last May when the exchange rate was worse than it is now!

The price for converting £ to € that we get is generally very competitive........

At present I am getting €1.185 to the £1 and the current price of diesel is €1.39,5 per litre - it comes down at LeClerk for Fridays and Saturdays during February. In our local Intermarche it is just below €1.38 per litre.

We have all been caught out by not checking the dates of posts - some people delight in answering posts made several years ago for some unknown reason!

Dave :lol:


----------



## moblee

We have all been caught out by not checking the dates of posts - some people delight in answering posts made several years ago for some unknown reason! 

Dave 


I used the post like a "Sticky" & I was just giving yesterdays price,incidently I got 1.147 to the pound on the spirit of france ferry.(P&O)


----------

